# cobia towers/crowsnest



## captjeffelder (Jan 1, 2011)

Just want to say that Breeze Fabrications is the place to go. After shopping around they are hands down the place to go. I got quotes that were $600 plus over theirs, also had people say they couldnt put a tower on my t-top. Maybe so I would buy a full tower? I need to mention I have ran 3 different boats over the past four years with the same t-top with crowsnest. As a result my good friend is also bringing his boat to Breeze Fab. for a tower. I understand that adding a crowsnest to an existing tower that is not stable is not the right thing to do, but recognizing the problem and offering to fix it is the person I want working on my boats. Thanks again to Breeze Fab


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

X2 I hope to have my boat to him by weeks end. I have shopped around and he has the best deals hands down. Plus he jumped right on sending me some pics and examples awhile back, his work looks awesome.:thumbup: He has my buisness, just got to take the boat from Eglin to him.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks! Tim


----------



## bwirestick (Mar 25, 2009)

so your saying that everyone that you asked a quote from was off by $600.00 or more?What all are you going to get done? If you dont mind me asking.


----------

